
Ask HN: What service do you wish exists, but doesn't? - franze
Yeah, that&#x27;s a very general questions.
======
warewolf
Digital DMV & Universal Phone/Desktop Login (I'd like to be able to login to
my Mac desktop from my iPhone)

------
ddagman
Teleportation

